# New member longing to be an owner of lovely mice



## SallyMair (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello Fancy Mice Breeders and greetings from Peacehaven in East Sussex. My young son who is 8 has been asking for two little mice for pets for two years and we have now agreed that he can be given the joy and responsibility, but we can't find any for sale, so we have joined this forum to see if we can buy two precious creatures from anyone in our area. Alex has been reading about how to care for them and has saved his pocket money to pay for all the equipment and to give them a lovely interesting home. Please let me know if you can help. Thanks SallyMair


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi welcome to our forum. You have come to the right place to find good mice. Depending on how far you want to travel we might be able to help you. We are in west sussex and have some for sale. Please contact me if your interested. You could also try looking in our mousery market section which is at the bottom of the main forum. I hope you find some mice soon and continue to be part of our online community


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Sally and welcome  Hope you manage to find some mice for your son very soon


----------

